# Definitive answer to upgrading 10 speed di2 ultegra 6770 into 11 speed



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone confirmed exactly whats needed to upgrade ultegra di2 10 speed to 11 speed?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Rear derailleur, chain and cassette (wheels)


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

What about the front derailleur?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

r1lee said:


> Rear derailleur, chain and cassette (wheels)


+1 (funny, can't do +1 anymore, forum says 5 character minimum.) 

Therefore, how about: 
"I agree with this conclusion regarding the original posters question." 

There.


----------

